# SIDI Shoe sizing v other manufacturers.



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

So after quite a few years of riding Lake shoes im finding them harder to get so im considering trying SIDI's.

Now the reason why i ask is because of the price difference here in Oz, the ones i would like are Dragon 3's and they are pretty expensive here, i have seen them anywhere from $480 online (aus) to nearly $600 in a LBS :eekster:
That LBS is so fed up with people coming in and trying them on that they now charge $25 if you want to try SIDI's on and if you buy any pair of shoes they take the $25 off the price.

They can be bought online for $340ish so i am considering going down and just saying, heres the $25.... fit me up to buy online. Which im glad they do charge because i feel ok that they got something out of it..... i wouldnt go in and try anything on in a bike shop then go buy online, i work on the principle that if they sort me out on size i buy it there but in this case its $250 more expensive :eekster:

So in Shimano and Lake i am a euro 43, anyone any experience with these versus SIDI shoes ?

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

I have Shimano MTB shoes in a 44, old DMT road shoes were also 44, just bought some Sidi in 44 and is perfect. The Sidi are a slightly narrower fit which actually works better for me. If you need a wider shoe maybe try 43.5, otherwise stick to same sizing.
BTW- go here for Sidi, just got some Ergo 3's, $270 delivered to Oz!
Welcome to XXcycle.com - en


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't compare against Lake, but my Sidis in 40 are the same as my Shimano shoes in size 40. I think they are pretty true to size. Sidi does tend to run a bit narrow, as m3bas said, but they also offer more widths than most companies. 

I've been running Sidis for almost 20 years now, I'm on my fourth pair of cycling shoes and I have a couple pairs of Sidi moto boots also. Top quality kit, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to the bike shop, told them i wanted fitted up and the price i could get Dragon 3's for, they could only get black without a 2 month wait.... paid them $20 for the fit up and ordered them off M3bas (repped) link above for under $290 all up, thanks champ !

Just as well too, im a 43 normally and take a 44 in the SIDI's :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

I have narrow feet. I wear a size 46 narrow in sidis and a 45 in specialized tri shoes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sidi and Bontrager are the same fit.


----------



## ziggyXTC (Jun 14, 2008)

What about SIDI vs SHIMANO? 
In Shimano I wear 47 , my foot is 29.8 cm, would be 47 in SIDI good for me?
I don`t have oportunity to try one before buying.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've experienced variances from shoe to shoe by Shimano. I needed insoles in my Shimano MO88 size 48s to make them fit better, yet I couldn't fit into the size 48 of the Shimano M200 with just a thin sock. Some on-line retailers in the US allow you to buy multiple sizes and return the ones that don't fit for free. Maybe some AUS sites do too. I might just pay the $25 to the LBS to save the net $95.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've found that Sidi runs half size smaller and Shimanos are wide.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Lake and Sidi are the same for me... 45 fits in both. 

I also have a pair of Shimano MO86's... size 46.


----------

